# py-matplotlib and clang on 9.0-stable



## jotawski (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi,

I compiled math/py-matplotlib many times with errors as in http://pastebin.com/Auzg85QG

My instinct tell me that this may not be done with setting CC to clang so I change the command to `# make CC=gcc` and that's all, py27-matplotlib-1.1.0 has been installed.

My uname and /etc/make.conf are also included in the link above.

My world and kernel are all built with clang,  I set the following environments in /etc/src.conf

```
WITH_CLANG=yes
WITH_CLANG_IS_CC=yes
```


----------

